# Colour Popping



## DonaldG

This is an example of 'Colour-Popping'. A black & white photograph with an object in full colour.










It is easy & fun to do.

The principle is easy to follow. In Photoshop or other software that allows layers:

1) Load a suitable image
2) Make a duplicate layer
3) with the top layer as the active layer, Image-->Adjustment-->Desaturate. This will convert the top layer into a Black & White image.

*Do this if you don't have 'masks' in your software*
4a) With the eraser tool, rub out carefully the portions of the top layer that you want to convert back to colour. Be very careful as using the eraser is a 'destructive'. Use a slightly soft edge if you can. It will help to magnify the image By 200% for accuracy.

When you have finished, merge the layers and 'Save As' & save it under a different name from the original

*Do this if you have Photoshop:*
4b) Layer-->Masks-->Reveal All. The layer with the mask MUST be the top layer.
5) Ensure that the mask is the active object by clicking on it in the layer pallet.
6) Ensure that Black & White are showing as the foreground & background colours respectively.
7) Select a reasonable size Paint Brush with a soft edge. (You may need to adjust the size of the brush and softness to suit the task as you go along.)
8) Where you 'paint' black on the mask, it actually makes that part transparent, allowing the colours of layer below to show through. If you make a mistake and paint over something that you did not want to show through, all you have to do to correct it is to swap the black colour over to white and 'paint' over the mistake. This restores the black & white portion...

9) Once you are happy with the results, first of all save it as a layered PSD file. This will preserve the two layers and mask if ever you want to change anything.

10) 'Flatten' the two layers by: Layer-->Flatten Image.
11) Use 'Save As' & save it with a different name from the original.


Examples of Colour Popped photos:




























































Hat, eyes & icecream cone










Eyes & icecream cone only












Give it a go - it is fun....


----------



## Charles Sen

Wow - this is awesome. I'm going to have some fun with that! Thank you.


----------



## freddyhard

i always like to leave a photo as i've taken it - with the exception of cropping or a small tweak to light levels. but this effect really adds to a photo. i'll have to give it a go on some shots.


----------



## DonaldG

Hello Charles

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I hope that you get some fun & enjoyment out of the effect. Likewise the same to you dribble.


----------

